# brute clutch puller question



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

does anyone know if the clutch puller for the brutr will work on the prairie 360? tryin to help out a friend but not sure if its the same. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it will

That puller fits ALL prairies, all brutes, all mule 3000 series, suzuki twin peaks and ac 650 v2


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

sweet. Thanks


----------

